# Dollar Tree products- good or not??



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

We have a Dollar Tree and I get stuff there sometimes. I was getting something else and noticed they have laundry detergent. Their off brand is Ultra Concentrated Rain Fresh 32 load bottle for $1. I bought one and it seems OK so far but I've only used for a couple loads of towels and such. Has anyone tried some of these brands and found them any good? This is certainly cheaper than anything else I've found, even with sales and coupons.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

1sttimemom said:


> We have a Dollar Tree and I get stuff there sometimes. I was getting something else and noticed they have laundry detergent. Their off brand is Ultra Concentrated Rain Fresh 32 load bottle for $1. I bought one and it seems OK so far but I've only used for a couple loads of towels and such. Has anyone tried some of these brands and found them any good? This is certainly cheaper than anything else I've found, even with sales and coupons.


I think maybe with a lot of that stuff, you just have to try it and see if it works for you.

The reason I say that is because I saw someone on another message board rave about how good the DT automatic dishwasher detergent worked, so I bought some........and I was very disappointed.

I don't know why it worked for him and not for me but it might have been due to the water (soft or hard) or the temperature or the machine - who knows? 

But at least I wasn't out an arm and a leg for a product I was dissatisfied with.

Some of their other products (like plastics), I've had mixed results with. 

I bought a plastic dust pan there once, got it home, and accidentally dropped it on the linoleum floor ----- and it shattered in four or five pieces. :sob:

For awhile, my local DT carried some pretty nice buckets with rope handles. I bought several (six or so?) and they've worked out pretty well; they are fairly heavy duty and all but one or two are still in use here on the homestead two years after I bought them. The only problem is, they only carried them for a short time and haven't for a long time.

I got behind a woman in The Dollar Tree a while back who was trying to return some _forks_ she had bought. She was very upset because the forks she had bought (two to a package, so fifty cents each) weren't exactly what she was expecting quality-wise. 

I don't wear much makeup but when I go to town I like to slap a little eyeliner - and if I'm feeling really frisky, mascara - on. I get all that from the DT. It lasts me a very long time. LOL


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

our Dollar Tree carries a brand of liquid washing detergent, Oxydol, and it is very good detergent. 
One thing most people do not remember about Dollar Tree is they now accept manufacturers coupons. I have gotten things free or nearly free, watch them because often they get in name brand cereals, I got some cheerios for .50 a box. I have gotten deoderant for free, I use these things for the donate box.
~C~


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I have tried their dishwasher detergent - liquid and powdered and liked it fine. I couldn't tell the difference between that and more expensive, don't know anything about the washing detergent.

They sell an Oxyclean - brand x - I like really well.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a fancy washing machine DH says I *MUST* use High efficiency detergent on---- so I buy a bottle of HE.... and then when there is room in the bottle I pour in a bottle of DT Oxyclean detergent to extend it. 

On occaision I find good AMERICAN canned and preserved goods at DT and I snap them up--- big cans of tomatoes, preserves made with just fruit and sugar-- I'm a big label reader.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

DH and my dad love their smoked oysters...I buy paper products there at times and some other items. Haven't bought cleaning products though.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Dollar Tree and stores like that buy excess capacity from factories for most of their branded stuff. If a factory is capable of making 1000 bottles of something a day, but is only running 700 now they will buy that additional 300 at a lower rate that still makes money for the factory.

The off branded stuff is very hit or miss with some of it made in foreign countries. I noticed the sugar wafers are made in Columbia. Really, like we can't make them here?




Dusky Beauty said:


> I have a fancy washing machine DH says I *MUST* use High efficiency detergent on---.


Does it work? We're using the real stuff and the towels still stink if we don't hang them out. I'm almost ready to ditch it and go back to a standard washer.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Dusky Beauty said:


> On occaision I find good AMERICAN canned and preserved goods at DT and I snap them up--- big cans of tomatoes, preserves made with just fruit and sugar-- I'm a big label reader.


Considering all the recalls we have in the U.S. and the fact that our country refuses to ban GMO fruits and veggies, I don't worry so much about buying food products made outside the country (unless it's from China, Korea, etc). I'm a big label reader too and avoid HFCS like the plague. Dollar Tree has an orange marmalade that is made in Egypt. We love it. I also buy my chopped garlic and spices at Dollar Tree.

My favorite thing at Dollar Tree are the hardback books. I've gotten some very good ones there.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've found most of the products I buy at Dollar Tree are excellent. Wish I had one closer than 70 miles away. I haven't tried the laundry detergent but will the next time I'm at one. I do like the dishwasher detergent and their general cleaning products. I too have found their plastics to be hit and miss but for $1.00 I don't complain if one breaks before its time as it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Ravenlost said:


> Considering all the recalls we have in the U.S. and the fact that our country refuses to ban GMO fruits and veggies, I don't worry so much about buying food products made outside the country (unless it's from China, Korea, etc). I'm a big label reader too and avoid HFCS like the plague. Dollar Tree has an orange marmalade that is made in Egypt. We love it. I also buy my chopped garlic and spices at Dollar Tree.
> 
> My favorite thing at Dollar Tree are the hardback books. I've gotten some very good ones there.


Slapping my forehead!!

Thank you.

I absolutely had not thought about the fact that foreign made products might not be GMO.

I have bought some jellies and jams from Egypt and some honey as well. We were pleased with that.

Hey, I may make a trip there to stock up on some jellies, etc. That way I can used my frozen plums and grapes for wine!! Hmmm?

No to the Chinese and Korean as well, though.


----------



## mtnviewfarms (Apr 18, 2011)

I LOVE Dollar Tree for seasonal items and party items. Two years ago purchased their
muffin pans and use them all the time and they are great - run them through the dishwasher and they are very sturdy but other items seem cheaply made so I am cautious about what I buy there. They have fantastic pretzels and other bagged food and canned
items as others have said. 

I've never purchased their cleaning supplies as I'm 'hooked' on Dollar General for
those. The DG liquid dishwasher detergent is superior to any and all name brands I've
used. I get all of my household supplies either there or at Sam's Club in Bulk and save
$$.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I've found frozen organic strawberries at Dollar Tree and tend to buy one pound bags of flax seed and raw sugar there. 

I buy their color safe bleach to add to my homemade laundry detergent. I don't like many of their cleaning products, though I do buy some of the name brand dish detergent when they have it. We buy all of our chewing gum there (Extra Polar Ice) because you get 4 packs for $1. They sell name brand chips so we sometimes buy the Utz Cheese Balls there. I buy all of my cleaning implements like scrub brushes and sponges there.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

I get all my cards there for birthdays, etc.

I don't do a lot of cards - kids, their significant others, and granddaughters - but I'm still not willing to spend $3.00 minimum for a card. So, Dollar Tree it is! 

Same with gift bags. A few weeks ago, I was in K-Mart buying some gifts for a new baby. Since I was already there, I figured I would just buy a gift bag there. 

I think their cheapest one for the size I needed was three or four dollars.

Dollar Tree was a block up the road and I went there and got a bag for a buck.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

ArkansasLady said:


> our Dollar Tree carries a brand of liquid washing detergent, Oxydol, and it is very good detergent.


Oxydol is an "old" laundry soap I haven't seen for a LONG time! Used to use it, and loved it...now I gotta go to DT and get some!

Thanks!

Mon


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I used to think that their products were inferior to other places... But I have seen too many items in there that are much cheaper than in other places. I purchased Lysol bowl cleaner and while in the groc store was gonna pick up a bottle.. Same size, same product was 1.59 more than DT. Last yr, I went into our Halmark store, saw adorable gift bags but they were 5$ .. I stopped by DT--they had the exact bags.. 

I agree with others. Be informed-- Know the item, the size and the cost of those items.. I will go there and buy new items.. I figure at one dollar if I don't love it --I haven't wasted much...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Dollar Tree! I love it so much I even bought stock in the company. LOL 

I used to use Garnier Fructis shampoo, but found DT's Silkience brand works just as well for a fraction of the cost. 

Used to buy Gillette razors, at something like $8 a package ... until I gave DT's Personna brand a try. They're 5/$1 and my legs can't tell the difference!

I also buy their off-brand Swiffer dusters (they work just as well as the name brand) and other cleaning supplies there for my business.

Other DT stuff I like ... Sharpie markers, office supplies, hand sanitizer, box knives (3/$1) to cut bale strings, American seeds in the spring, and their selection of flower pots and planters. 

Occasionally I buy a few food items, mostly for snacking. Their mixed nuts are very good; always fresh, and reasonably priced at 4 or 5 oz. for $1. I like their animal crackers, too.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> Oxydol is an "old" laundry soap I haven't seen for a LONG time! Used to use it, and loved it...now I gotta go to DT and get some!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mon


Yes, it is. 

There was a jingle for Oxydol I thought I would never forget.


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

yes I remember it from years ago, I love it I just wish it came in bigger bottles I have an HE washer and rarely use HE soap in it, I just always use liquid and much less than I would with the HE soap. No trouble with my machine, I have a front loader, I have only used liquid in it, I have a friend who has one too that uses HE powder and she constantly has trouble with the powder clogging her machine.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

About once a year I go through the entire store inventory and buy anything that's needed for emergency prep supplies. I usually buy about $200 worth of items that would easily cost 3 or 4 times that in a regular store. I always buy first aid supplies, otc medicines, small garbage bags, baby wipes, thin bath towels and washcloths, vinyl shower liners to use as drop cloths or tarps, plastic containers and buckets, mops, bleach, flashlights, unscented emergency candles, reading glasses, dust masks, cheap wall calendars and pocket calendars, insect control products, sometimes they have seasonings and spices we use, and anything that is needed to resupply the bug out bags.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the Dollar Tree. I have used many of their products, and liked most of them. I don't buy the off brand shampoos, toothpaste, or dish detergents, but I don't mind off brand fabric softeners, tooth brushes, or pretty much any other household item. I haven't really bought a lot of their food, so I can't tell you about that. I love their aluminum foil, baggies, paper products and other small things.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

soulsurvivor said:


> About once a year I go through the entire store inventory and buy anything that's needed for emergency prep supplies. I usually buy about $200 worth of items that would easily cost 3 or 4 times that in a regular store. I always buy first aid supplies, otc medicines, small garbage bags, baby wipes, thin bath towels and washcloths, vinyl shower liners to use as drop cloths or tarps, plastic containers and buckets, mops, bleach, flashlights, unscented emergency candles, reading glasses, dust masks, cheap wall calendars and pocket calendars, insect control products, sometimes they have seasonings and spices we use, and anything that is needed to resupply the bug out bags.


We buy our reading glasses there. They are definitely not quality, as they don't last long. For us, that is good as we loose them more than break them.
They are accurate. A few years ago, I had my eyes checked for glaucoma and cataracts. I had never been to that doctor and the lady in the office was less than nice. I had taken my glasses off and was holding them while talking to her. She said she needed to read my glasses and just grabbed them. I was trying to tell her they were Dollar Tree glasses, but didn't. She came back and told me the reading - I just said, 'I know'.

The doctor wasn't even surprised when I told him I used their glasses.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Only thing I have against our local Dollar Tree is that it doesn't have a freezer or cooler section. Madison store does have it and often there will be some good bargains on chicken. Tinned seafood products also are great deals with some still 79Â¢ instead of a dollar. All pasta was pound packages for a long time and nobody could beat that. Same brand of salsa is over $2 in some stores. At $1 per pint, can't grow and can it for that price. 

Martin


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

None of the Dollar Tree stores near me has the freezer/cooler section either Martin. Sure wish they'd get them!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I buy the L.A"s Awesome degreaser,oxy powder & bleach,very good products.They have Dermasil lotion & soap love those to.I usually go to DT for the fruit basket containers at Christmas for the WMU.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

We have SO many stores like that around here: Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Family Dollar, Everthing's a Dollar, Real Deal. It really is hunt and try. I don't typically go with a shopping list, I just wander through once in a while and put things in the pantry. We have bought interesting canned goods, since some stock for local ethnic groups. We don't buy Chinese, and are careful about other stuff. But Progresso soups in Mex/Hispanic recipes for $1, why not? Also some seasalt from Italy at a very good price. Also, some things I might as well buy there knowing they won't last long, but not caring. Catnip mice, for instance, and low-end paper towels.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Our DT has freezer and refer foods and most are good products. I shop there when I need some things. you do have to watch prices as some things are cheaper at the regular store (like speghetti sauce). I also by thin bath towels there for hair towels and for use in the kitchen,I like a bigger one for messy work. 

I found chocolate cherrios there this last month, 1 box..those things are so good they should be against the law..lol.

Adding..if you keep a look out, once in a while they get Purex detergnt in small bottle. I buy all I can afford when I find it. And they had joy dish soap also,use for donating to the local soup kitchen for food boes.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I got some of those rope-handled buckets also and they're still kicking around. Of course, I use them for light duty, which usually insures that there's a heavy-duty one available when I need it, and not occupied by something frivolus like snippets of twine.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I love Dollar Tree!! I use their generic medicines, hand sanitizer, office supplies, gift bags, cards, & cleaners as well a personal care products. The generic drugs alone are a huge savings. They have generic Claritin & Zyrtec--14 for $1.00 & I always buy rubbing alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, etc, there. 

Their spray cleaner with bleach is great & I buy their laundry liquid for backup if I run out of homemade. It works well for me. I also buy my chlorine bleach there.

Most food products are good, too. I get bottled lemon juice at DT for half or less than Kroger. They sometimes have good quality bread that is good & fresh--much less than half price anywhere else. 

I enjoy also the random stuff they have from time to time--real bacon bits & good spices & flavorings. I usually try to be able to pick up anything useful in a large quantity since it may not be there next time. I even buy my husband's socks there--they often have the diabetic socks that are $5 & up other places & we have found these to be just as good. 

But, my favorite thing is the toys & stuff during this time of yr. We are now doing the Christmas Child boxes & I love knowing that I can fill one with good stuff for around $10. DT has Hello Kitty & Superhero & Disney toothbrushes & kids toothpaste & very cute & good little toys & school supplies of many kinds as well as cute warm gloves.

We do have cooler & freezer but it has been a disappointment here. Haven't found anything to be very good or very good quality. 

Best way to shop there is spend some time on every aisle & go fairly often. I'm very near one & try to make a run at least once a month. It does pay to carefully price check--they're like Big Lots in that you will see some stuff poor quality & overpriced at even a dollar.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

There's a real good Italian dressing which comes in a heavy glass pint jar with standard 70mm thread and embossed with the Naturally Fresh logo. Get a good dressing and a perfect canning jar to boot.

With the cooler, there's often Oscar Mayor products available here. Obviously packed just for Dollar Tree since they are 12 ounces rather than usual pound size in supermarkets. Still a bargain when the pound packages run around $2.

Martin


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

wanda1950 said:


> We do have cooler & freezer but it has been a disappointment here. Haven't found anything to be very good or very good quality.


Mine has the cooler and freezer, too, but I have found that I can almost always get the same stuff cheaper at WINCO (at least the things that I would normally buy anyway).

I'll be going to town tomorrow and I'll have to stop in there and look for some of the items that I've seen recommended on this thread.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

jennigrey said:


> I got some of those rope-handled buckets also and they're still kicking around. Of course, I use them for light duty, which usually insures that there's a heavy-duty one available when I need it, and not occupied by something frivolus like snippets of twine.


I wish my DT would get them again because I would love to get some more.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

One time I found Hanes sweat pants for my sons and hubby in a Dollar Store. Went back to get more and they had blown right though them. They are thick, warm, good quality and best part...a buck each pair. Now I have found many made in the USA things in there and really try to buy them as often as possible. I make my own laundry soap which is low in suds so I used it for my dishwasher with decent results but I have bought both items there and they were good quality. We do see things in there from other countries as all stores seem to have but get some real staples there regularly and those staples are..made in the USA. Napkins, paper plates, and a great toilette bowl cleaner works wonders plus others.... It is hard to find strictly made in the USA anywhere but we do what we can to buy it when we see it, wherever we find the items.  I find many good quality items there, each dollar store is different with different stock though, I have noticed that.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

We have a brand new DT. I went there today and it is so wonderful. It has the coolers/fridges and it so open/organized and clean.. I will def. be shopping there more..


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

We don't have the fridge section in our local DT. I do sometimes get some dry goods, spices, and other food items there. I tried the laundy detergent for a few loads now. Seems pretty good so far. It is a bit perfumy but line dried clothes loose that strong smell pretty quick and just smell slightly perfumed and fresh. I do sometimes get other items there, gift bags, wrap, and kitchen paper goods, clothes pins, snack foods, etc. I used to buy the generic meds there but not walmart has those in their 88 cent section cheaper.


----------

